# Life's funny little mysteries...(pics added)



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

So, as you all know, I had to put my cat down on Thursday. I had him from the day he was born. I was at the barn for summer camp when his mother gave birth to kittens, and I even held him when he was still damp. 

Right now, I'm currently sitting in shock. On the same Thursday, the barn where I keep my horse found kittens. There were 3 kittens, but they could only catch 2, and the 3rd one got away. Those 2 will remain in the barn as barn cats, we are in desperate need for some mousers. So the last kitten, I'd been taking walks out there to see if I could find her, but no luck. 

Fast forward to today, they found her. The last kitten. She survived 4 days of being out in the cold on her own in the "wild". So with everything that's just happened, it has just been too coincidental. Quite honestly, I'm not even sure if I'm ready for another cat, but just the fact that they found her makes me feel that I should take her in, that it was "meant to be". 

My mom and I had pretty much left it to fate. If it was meant to be, we would find her. If not, then that's ok. After 4 days, I wasn't expecting that we'd find her. 

So that's my story for the day. Hoping everything goes well...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Life's funny little mysteries...*

What a fortunate little kitten.

And a touching story.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Life's funny little mysteries...*

So happy that you've found each other  A very touching story indeed,has me in tears.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Life's funny little mysteries...*

Sounds like it's meant to be. This kitten was sent to you.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Life's funny little mysteries...*

I would totally take it as a sign. That little kitten needed someone, and somehow found it's way to you, knowing you needed someone too


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Life's funny little mysteries...*

So I just brought her home and got her settled with food, water, litterbox and a few places to sleep. She'll be kept isolated until we get her to the vets and get a clean bill of health.

She's just a tiny little torti. I'll get some pics once she settles in more and not so scared. She's still trembling, but totally willing to cuddle. I had her in my arms earlier, just crying and she just stayed curled up in my hand.

Sad thing is, while I was driving home with my mom over the weekend, we saw a dead cat on the side of the road near the barn, where there'd been road construction. Today, I took a closer look and saw that the cat was also a torti, so probably these kitten's mother, out looking for food and got run over


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Life's funny little mysteries...*

So... better late than never, here are some pictures of Tia.





































She passes out a lot, can't you tell? Though in fact, when she's awake, she's more like this


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Life's funny little mysteries...*

Oh my gosh, Tia is soooo adorable!
I have a soft spot for torties of that color <3


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh my god, she's beautiful and adorable and *squeals incoherently* <3<3<3<3<3!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She is so adorable and that was such a touching story  It does seem very much like fate brought her to you.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She is beautiful!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Adorable!  Her pattern/color looks alot like my Prissy a brindled rat terrier.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Sounds to me like a match made in heaven. You need her and she needs you. Plus, she already looks mighty comfortable with you!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is an absolute doll. I love tortis.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I stand by that theroy with pets/animals in general. 

They do have a way of finding you when you least expect them. You just have to go with whatever master plan they have. 

My last cat found me too, he just climbed into my car and looked at me as if to say ok, I'm here, we can leave now. 5 years later he's not left my side, he's my rock, I don't know what I'd do without him. 

Congrats on your beautiful little torti! Looks like a little fireball!! All go go go or konked out.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone. ^_^

I feel very blessed that she has made herself a home with us. She's very cuddly and follows us everywhere in the house. She's already won my mom over very quickly.

We seriously think that my old kitty sent her to us, just because there's much of her that makes me think of him. She's already starting to sleep on the couch behind my head, where Tobie would always sleep and keep me company. And they both have a dark/black spot on the roof of the inside of their mouths. 

I still miss him a lot, and am in the midst of putting together his memorial picture frame. We buried his ashes just last week, so now he can be with the rest of our children who have moved on.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

How wonderful that a new kitten has come into your life! I find that the best pets are the ones that come along completely unannounced and by surprise. Somehow, when a good situation occurs, it just feels right. I hope you and Tia have many happy years together.


----------

